# What is your favorite bike and why?



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

I just thought I will start this thread to see what the ladies out there like to ride, what kind of riding they do and where. I do not want to come across as showing off, and I know that there are ladies out there who are better than I am,but I would like to see what other women are doing out there and their biking experiences.

To start it off, I do mountain biking. I have a Specialized 2001 BigHit with 2002 Monster Fork and Fox Vanilla RC shock with the big link adaptor. This is my big bike that saves my life when I decide to throw myself off rocks. I take my BigHit to the mountains in Vermont, NH, New Jersey (Diablo) and also to the woods near by. A lot of people say that the bike is heavy, but I got used to the weight and I have no problem climbing most hills. I run 32 chain ring and that helps a lot.
My other bike is Specialized P3 hardtail. I just got it a few months ago for BMX/dirt jumps.
This bike requires a whole set of different riding skills. When I first got on it, I totally [email protected] In fact, in the last 5 rides I crashed more and much harder doing BMX jumps in a park than I ever did on my BigHit in the woods or mountains. But I am trying...

Hope to read some other stories from you girls and may be see some pictures. My pics you can find on www.dieselbikes.com

Cheers!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Omg ;-)*

For a minute there, I totally thought that this was a troll for a date. The most eloquent and least offensive troll I have ever seen, mind you.

I now realize it isn't, but I had to laugh. I was going to compliment him on his classier than usual approach, and willingness to let us know what he can bring to the table, so to speak.

Cheers,
C


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

my intense tracer. it is the perfect trailbike.
i also love my santa cruz chameleon singlespeed


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*my favorite bike is my titus racer x. no, wait....*

it's my surly 1x1. yeah.

no, it's my trek 8000 HT. right. that's my favorite bike.

um, no actually it's my bianchi giro.

no, wait. i changed my mind again. it's my trek 5200.

actually i think it's the racer x. no, the bianchi. or the trek 8000. no, definately the surly. or maybe the 5200.....

i guess it's the rabieksur 5200.

yeah. that's it.

oh and i do mountain biking too. and road biking. but not cyclocross. but i could. i just don't.........

rt


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Rt*

You're going to have to get a bigger house soon~!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> You're going to have to get a bigger house soon~!


LOL!! 

and i'm building up a commuter. hee hee hee hee.

funny story: i had 30-ish people over for a NYE party. normally i keep all the bikes in my kitchen. in order to fit 30 people into my house i moved all the bikes into the back bedroom and was instantly stunned at how HUGE my kitchen really is. who knew that 5 bikes would take up 1/3 of my kitchen.  

rt - i need a workshop to store my bikes in.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

INTIMIDATOR said:


> I just thought I will start this thread to see what the ladies out there like to ride, what kind of riding they do and where.


Maybe you should find a forum with some ladies on it.

(Hey, it's what my mom would say.)


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> funny story: i had 30-ish people over for a NYE party. normally i keep all the bikes in my kitchen. in order to fit 30 people into my house i moved all the bikes into the back bedroom and was instantly stunned at how HUGE my kitchen really is. who knew that 5 bikes would take up 1/3 of my kitchen.
> 
> rt - i need a workshop to store my bikes in.


You have a spare bedroom. Why would you need a workshop?

PS--Not much of a cook, huh?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> You have a spare bedroom. Why would you need a workshop?
> 
> PS--Not much of a cook, huh?


occasionally i have guests. 

rt

ps - big kitchen. bikes took up the eat-in area. also have the dog's crate in the kitchen, and still had room for a small table. now i've got the table where it's supposed to be, the dog's crate under the table, and more room than i know what to do with......none of it useful for cooking.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Maybe you should find a forum with some ladies on it.
> 
> (Hey, it's what my mom would say.)


yeah, _WHERE ARE ALL THE BIKING GIRLS?????_ Definitelly not too many of them here...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

INTIMIDATOR said:


> yeah, _WHERE ARE ALL THE BIKING GIRLS?????_ Definitelly not too many of them here...


most of the girls/ladies on this forum ride either road or xc or ss...not too many DH/FR oriented girls besides myself, sunnyracegirl, her teammate (can't remember her name on here right now) and connie...maybe a couple more...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*That might not be right...*



irieness said:


> ...not too many DH/FR oriented girls...


I don't self identify as any particular type of rider, but I do bust out the flat pedals and armour every once in a while. Of course, the pedals are on one of my SS bikes.

There might be a few others out there who just don't bother to step up...

Cheers,
C


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Simple*

My favorite bike is whatever I'm riding at the moment.This BigBoxMart bike would be considered uncool by most, but when I got to ride it in Kenya it was very cool indeed. It's owner was very cute too, as you can see.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

verslowrdr said:


> My favorite bike is whatever I'm riding at the moment.This BigBoxMart bike would be considered uncool by most, but when I got to ride it in Kenya it was very cool indeed. It's owner was very cute too, as you can see.


Well put, I like whatever I am riding too. In fact, I have fun riding "op" bikes too. (Other peoples)

We did a nice ride this morning, and a bunch of people are going out tomorrow and my buddie is going to ride my Heckler, says he wants to buy one, I think he is just saying that. Sucks, because he will be riding my bike and I will be riding a chair at work. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

chuky said:


> I don't self identify as any particular type of rider, but I do bust out the flat pedals and armour every once in a while. Of course, the pedals are on one of my SS bikes.
> 
> There might be a few others out there who just don't bother to step up...
> 
> ...


I forgot about your Dh riding...saw your pics on the DH forum a while back (I liked them)...you're probably right about no one bothering to step up and say something...but there are very few DH/FR oriented women on here IMO...I wish there were much more...at least willing to say something at times...

and maybe she wanted everyone to speak up...but I was under the impression from what she said that she was talking about DH/FR and jumps more than a nice XC or road ride...I took it like she was asking- so whatcha got?? this is what I do...and I'm not being derrogatory here...I like to measure my skills up to other chicks every once and a while too...


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

irieness said:


> [...]
> and maybe she wanted everyone to speak up...but I was under the impression from what she said that she was talking about DH/FR and jumps more than a nice XC or road ride...I took it like she was asking- so whatcha got?? this is what I do...and I'm not being derrogatory here...I like to measure my skills up to other chicks every once and a while too...


I like your posting! Yes, sometimes I do get competitive and want to measure up my skills against other people. But honestly speaking, the only chance I get to do it is with guys. I have one girl-friend who does exactly what I do, but I do not get to ride with her often because she lives in NH and I live in MA. Sometimes girls join us, but most of the rides I am the only girl on a group.

But I posted this thread to see what other girls are up to. I did not mean to show-off. I just wrote exactly what I do. Nothing more. I totally respect other types of biking. For example, XC - I could never keep up with those people: too fast for me (especially going uphill). Road biking?? Are you kidding? I never ride so many miles a week as they can do in a day!

Also, another reason I wrote this is to see if there are any other girls in my area who like to ride XC or FR because I was thinking about creating a local girls club to encourage women to come out and ride more.

So common girls! Step up! I am really looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hmmm.... I haven't ridden gears or suspension on dirt for about a year, so I guess I should say that my ss is my favorite, but then I really like the old cruiser that my grandmother left to me, and how could I leave Glitter out, an Edge Cycles from the original run, and there will always be a soft spot for my old Surly....

No, I stand by what I said at the beginning. My single speed sees all the action and gets all the attention.










My rigid Edge Cycles single speed, the Pretty One.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It's like asking a parent, "Which is your favorite kid?" Depends on the day......and the minute 

My Blur is the most precious thing I own, but when you think about it, easily replaceable (in theory- say, if I lost it in a fire and got insurance money, I could get the new version.) But I don't have money to burn so realistically, I'd be devastated if it were no longer around.

Then again, there's my reliable HT which I love for its hardiness and simplicity. It's just a rugged, low-maintenance bike. It's there for me when the Blur isn't feeling well or able to travel. Ride through snowdrifts? Screw around in the local park? Share with friend's 10-year-old son? No problem! But she does have a temper- if she sits too long in the living room, she likes to buck me off when I finally get around to taking her out. If the Blur were gone, at least I could still ride.

My rigid steel bike is a good 15 years old or so, and is currently my city/touring bike. It was my first mtb, first long-distance tour, first out-of-state trail, first century, and even a messenger bike. 

One of my riding buddies has found cracks in his old steel framed rigid bike, which is only a few years old. After a few years of great service (and now his SS) he has to put it to pasture. So seeing an even younger, equally-sentimental steel frame cracking...... it's heartbreaking to think about. What the hell would I do without my commuter bike?! I can't bear the thought. I ride it almost daily. It's in great shape yet not enough to really get the attention of potential thieves.

Although I will eventually get more bikes, these three each serve a purpose and I'd be lost without any one of them.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

fishercat said:


> my intense tracer. it is the perfect trailbike.
> i also love my santa cruz chameleon singlespeed


I see your favorite trail is Lynn Woods so is mine! Is that your gf behind you on a picture?


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

chuky said:


> There might be a few others out there who just don't bother to step up...
> 
> C


OMG I want Chuky's Cowan!!

Can I borrow it for a ride? 

It looks just my size.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

INTIMIDATOR said:


> I see your favorite trail is Lynn Woods so is mine! Is that your gf behind you on a picture?


lynn woods rules. not my gf.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

My favorite bike is my Litespeed Unicoi, the kind with the spring, not a shock in the back. 
I cannot replace this bike, they don't make them anymore. It's currently set up as my commuter, 3speed, big platform/clip pedals and of Friday new grips









My RacerX is a close second but as mentioned before, it is replaceable given the right financial circumstances.

I want a dirt jumper too.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Well put.*



Christine said:


> It's like asking a parent, "Which is your favorite kid?" Depends on the day......and the minute
> 
> My Blur is the most precious thing I own, but when you think about it, easily replaceable (in theory- say, if I lost it in a fire and got insurance money, I could get the new version.) But I don't have money to burn so realistically, I'd be devastated if it were no longer around.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love riding my Intense Spyder. She just seems to flow over trails. But I also love my no-name frame that I use for road/commuting. My husband and daughter built it up for her to enjoy on trails and she loved it to the end (read "Sylvia's Last Ride" for many pictures). I equally love my Specialized Rockhopper HT. With limited storage space I've made the hard decision of selling her for someone else to love. I was counting up the number of bikes I've owned over my life and cameto the startling total of only having 8 or 9 bikes. Man do I need to play catch up to some of you girls. 

Fiona


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Love my Stumpjumper, but I have a new passion for the moment:










Can't wait to ride it this weekend (assuming I get brakes)

My FS geared passion:


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

*my new baby*

here's my new baby, but i still love my santa cruz sl juliana for the plush factor.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Right now I'd say the Morewood. I'm having issues with the Truth (I keep getting thrown over the bars).

DH/FR - Morewood Shova. Big enough to take care of me, light enough to let me throw it around. Best of all, you get to work with the folks at Morewood. 

This is us back in April of 2005.









XC - Ellsworth Truth. It's way cool because it's pretty. I should take pictures before I destroy it with my less-than-finessed riding style.

-sunny


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

This is what I call "Loving my bike"!


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

There are quite a few women in here! And all of you love this wonderful sport and have great bikes! Like Christine said: “It's like asking a parent, "Which is your favorite kid?”
Well, you do not have to choose one! If you have more bikes, you can list them all! I have three bikes, and two of them are my favorite bikes (one was disassembled for parts, I can say it is still my favorite bike because it was my first one, but its riding days with me are over).


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

INTIMIDATOR said:


> There are quite a few women in here! And all of you love this wonderful sport and have great bikes! Like Christine said: "It's like asking a parent, "Which is your favorite kid?"
> Well, you do not have to choose one! If you have more bikes, you can list them all! I have three bikes, and two of them are my favorite bikes (one was disassembled for parts, I can say it is still my favorite bike because it was my first one, but its riding days with me are over).


Me, its an Intense Uzzi SLX in the woods and on dirt, my SS is nicer, cooler, more of a finer ride but does not give me the same rush.

Hey grrl, I liked the video!


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

snow bunny said:


> Me, its an Intense Uzzi SLX in the woods and on dirt, my SS is nicer, cooler, more of a finer ride but does not give me the same rush.
> 
> Hey grrl, I liked the video!


Thank you! I'd like to get more girls in a video this year! The more the merrier!


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*steppin up..I guess*



chuky said:


> I don't self identify as any particular type of rider, but I do bust out the flat pedals and armour every once in a while. Of course, the pedals are on one of my SS bikes.
> 
> There might be a few others out there who just don't bother to step up...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that I am one kind of rider but last year was all about Freeriding and it was one of the best years of riding I have ever had.. I love my Coiler and it had changed riding for me....but I love my HT commuter and I will love my new Kona Lisa DS (first fs bike made by Kona ,for girls and I cant wait to do some xc races on it).And most of the girls i ride with are freeriders and they kick a$$.I love not having to ride with the boys all time.So my Favorite bike really depends on my mood and if i am commuting or not..and even then,like today,I take a different bike..Today I took the Coiler wouldn't want to feel to left out over the winter.Kona


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

My Giant DH team has probably been my favorite, but I'm replacing it with a Ventana for next year.










Though my old RM9 was really cool, despite being a little too big for me:










But the 575 is always fun too:










Basically, I can't decide.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Intense 5.5 Girls Best Friend!!!*



INTIMIDATOR said:


> I just thought I will start this thread to see what the ladies out there like to ride, what kind of riding they do and where. I do not want to come across as showing off, and I know that there are ladies out there who are better than I am,but I would like to see what other women are doing out there and their biking experiences.
> 
> To start it off, I do mountain biking. I have a Specialized 2001 BigHit with 2002 Monster Fork and Fox Vanilla RC shock with the big link adaptor. This is my big bike that saves my life when I decide to throw myself off rocks. I take my BigHit to the mountains in Vermont, NH, New Jersey (Diablo) and also to the woods near by. A lot of people say that the bike is heavy, but I got used to the weight and I have no problem climbing most hills. I run 32 chain ring and that helps a lot.
> My other bike is Specialized P3 hardtail. I just got it a few months ago for BMX/dirt jumps.
> ...


I love my 5.5 it is light, awesome suspension and can handle the small drops too. But there is also the Bullit. It is awesome how it can handle 6" or 8" dh fork and still ride great. My new baby an Intense M1 might win out for the favorite when it is completed , getting the shock customed tuned for my weight and style. I love to ride rocky single track with drops. Going fast DH on a heavy bike is like a revelavation. Things you thought were not possible are possible if you can just keep your hand off the brake. The hardest thing to do is find women to ride with that have that same desire for that awesome rush. PA women please stand up!!!!


----------

